# Mini Turbo vs Supercharger ??



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

Which has the better performance figures ?

I thought I read they both are in the 6.5 0-60 range, but that the "turbo" outperforms the Supercharged version at higher speed passing etc...

Anyone know the real deal on this topic ? :dunno:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

The nubers are close. Every thing I've read says the new motor is better in real driving.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

M3Mike said:


> Which has the better performance figures ?
> 
> I thought I read they both are in the 6.5 0-60 range, but that the "turbo" outperforms the Supercharged version at higher speed passing etc...
> 
> Anyone know the real deal on this topic ? :dunno:


New motor is much better in every day driving... the numbers look close on paper, but it has much better power delivery and a much better torque curve.

Also, it is much easier to modify. The new JCW tuning kit just came out and for $2500 installed, you get the same performance figures as the old kit that cost nearly $6000. When the "stage 2" kit comes out from the factory (next year?) it'll be even better!


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

SARAFIL said:


> New motor is much better in every day driving... the numbers look close on paper, but it has much better power delivery and a much better torque curve.
> 
> Also, it is much easier to modify. The new JCW tuning kit just came out and for $2500 installed, you get the same performance figures as the old kit that cost nearly $6000. When the "stage 2" kit comes out from the factory (next year?) it'll be even better!


Are you a Mini saleperson ?

I would suppose any dealer could order us a Mini and direct it to the NW :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

M3Mike said:


> Are you a Mini saleperson ?
> 
> I would suppose any dealer could order us a Mini and direct it to the NW :dunno:


sales manager....

have not done a "courtesy delivery" yet but can look into it.


----------

